# Pimped My Tank!



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey guys,

Im on holidays so i decided to pimp my tank, ive changed the substrate, bought a new awsum backround, added some java moss and put a new peice of driftwood in it, looks pretty sweet. Here are the pics of it

empty the tank...









optical nerve of the plants.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

un-pimped









PIMPED!!!!

























cheers eddie


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

and a side on shot with my java moss

















cheers eddie


suggestions/comments?


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

awesome Eddie.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice eddie, the pics a a little blurry, but we get the idea


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Wwow, that's really good looking! Nice job on the makeover!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like you will have some happy fish.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hahah thx lads for all the nice comments


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice, what size tank does this be?


----------

